# Where to start?



## chrismisterx (23 Oct 2018)

Hi there,
New to the forum and new to the hobby of cycling.

So a little background me and my wife are starting this new hobby of cycling together, couple of weeks ago we got a couple of well used old bikes, tires worn out, gears not working great, brakes are feet on the ground to help with stopping, a real fix it up job, but since we got 2 bikes for £25 you really couldn't complain.

Anyway since we both hadn't cycled for over 30 years we thought super cheap second hand bikes just to relearn how to stay on a bike!

My wife's bike is a Dawes bike looks really old but works better than mine, brakes work at least lol.
Mine is an old raleigh bike, has been fine to get me able to relearn how to ride.

Now I know your going to tell me off, but these old bikes are all we have in the form of cycling gear, we don't even have our helmets yet 

We learnt on the local wagon ways and have kept off the roads / busy public places, but now after a few weeks and we feel we have the hang of riding again and really enjoy it, its time to kit out properly.

I am also hoping years of being unfit and a couch potato can be cured by getting off my butt and on a bike, really hope it helps me lose weight and get fit!

So where to start?

The first question is repair or replace the old bikes, bikes have nothing extra on them, so would need all the little things like bells, lights etc, plus some bigger things like gears fixed, brakes fixed, new tires etc.

Also what gear do we need and whats recommended?

Helmet of course, but what type whats best?

Clothing and extras needed?

I tried googling some answers and boy is there a lot of info out there, two much in fact, its quite confusing to be honest!

If it helps we hope to be riding together, visiting places, we also hope to take our 2 small dogs with us and maybe even go camping on our bikes, not sure how far we could manage to peddle even going a few miles on the wagon ways we found quite hard going. I think we would be staying on cycle paths more so than roads when we can and like the idea to go on dirt tracks sometimes, so we can have picnics near the river and such.

Our budget to get started isn't the greatest which is why I have come here for advice on how to proceed to spend the cash the best way and avoid some mistakes hopefully.

Lastly we hope to one day peddle from north shields to Berwick ( she loved the town as a child ) along the coast, what is the best way to train or learn how to go long distances like that?

thank you for taking the time to read and sorry for all the newbie question and I look forward to your replies!


----------



## Brandane (23 Oct 2018)

chrismisterx said:


> we don't even have our helmets yet


Don't worry; they are the last things you need. If you feel you want to wear one for whatever reason then fair enough, but don't fall for all the hype and marketing. More info on this sub-forum which might help you decide their importance, or not!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Oct 2018)

See if there are local bike maintenance courses you can attend. You will quickly kearn how to sort out the gears and brakes yourself. On older bikes they really are quite simple affairs. Mostly levers and cables.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2018)

Welcome!

Bit more info/photos on tbe 2 bikes would be useful to help decide whether they are worth spending money on doing them up. Sometimes new tyres and tubes and a bit of TLC is all that’s required.

Secondly the bikes need to fit you reasonably well.

Thirdly, you don’t need much kit to get started, learn some roadcraft and get the legs turning. Keep it simple. It’s winter, so you want layers and a light waterproof/windproof jacket and some nasic leggings like Ron Hills or similar tracky/walking bottoms. Decathlon do some basics at a decent price.
Basic ski gloves and a warm hat are useful.

Start some specific threads on clothing, lights etc.

A good LBS (local bike shop) can be very helpful.

Take care, it can be addictive and spendy ;-)


----------



## chrismisterx (23 Oct 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bit more info/photos on tbe 2 bikes would be useful to help decide whether they are worth spending money on doing them up. Sometimes new tyres and tubes and a bit of TLC is all that’s required.



Thank you for your reply,

what sort of info would be required?

My bike is a 15 speed index Raleigh Ascender with SIS gears ??? ( that's what I can find on the frame anyway lol )

has a little rust, but brakes are not working well, seat has a tear, tires are no good with splits on sides and the gears don't change from the middle gear on the front set back gears all seem to work. At £12.50 I think I got a bargain to be honest, just not sure if its work getting a new bike or trying to fix this one up cost wise.

My wifes bike is at her friends, so not able to get further info on that atm, but hers is in better nick than mine to be honest.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Oct 2018)

chrismisterx said:


> Thank you for your reply,
> 
> what sort of info would be required?
> 
> ...



Nice solid bike. For tootling about it'll be fine. I would get new tyres if they have splits in the sidewall. They will expire soon. 

As for clothing just wear loose fitting clothes in layers ideally so if you get a bit warm you can take something off to cool down

Fixing brakes is easy, have a look at some YouTube videos.Probably all that is needed is a bit of adjustment of the cable that connects the brake lever to the brakes. And learn how to fix a puncture at home. It will happen and you don't want to be doing your first fix out on a ride ideally


----------



## tom73 (23 Oct 2018)

Can’t fault you for the bargain bike. Should get you going and be fine well you find your feet and get use to things. Like others have said best replace the tyres if they are looking past it. The breaks are simple fix as with most maintenance Calvin Jones becomes your friend. (YouTube parktools) Carry on with what you are doing and you will be soon well away. Plan a few routes that you can mix and match a bit to keep them from becoming boring. Have a look for some published local routes. Build slowly get to know your bike how it handles and how the gears work. You will have bad days we all do but the good days keep you coming back. 

You hear a lot about best advice is “just ride” well I can tell you even in my short time on a bike that it’s so true don’t get too bogged down just ride and have fun. The rest will come in time if you are anything like me if am not in the saddle I’m reading about bikes, riding tips, YouTube watching and slowly you will get to know what , what and how to improve your time in the sadle


----------



## HLaB (23 Oct 2018)

A lot is down to you on the repair or replace front. You've got a good solid bike to build around and if you enjoy it and the fettling, repair, if you find it frustrating save up and replace 

If you do develop to do longer distance cycling you probably want to invest in padded shorts but they are not essential for what it sounds like you are doing. Just loose fitting clothes which you can move in but not too loose to be baggy and catch things like the wind.
Gloves and eye protection can be useful but they're not essential either. 

Gear wise a spare inner tube or tubes tyre levers and a pump are probably wanted but you don't really need anything else other things just make it easier.

In fact the only thing you really need is a bike and a desire to use it


----------



## wisdom (23 Oct 2018)

As others have said the raleigh is perfect for getting started on both riding and learning maintainance.
A good starting point after replacing the tyres.Would be to pop new cables on maybe just the inners will do.They are only a few quid each cable.That could easily sort out all of your issues once adjusted.And everything is lubricated.A good lbs will help immensely.They may fit one whilst you watch then you can fit the others.On here will be a big source of help.Maybe a local cc'er could also help.
Most of all enjoy your bikes.


----------



## chrismisterx (23 Oct 2018)

thank you for the replies and advice, think maybe repairing for now might be a good idea, that way I get to learn some bike maintenance.

Which brings me onto the next question or questions....

How much should I attempt to change myself?

looking over the bike, the seat and tires are damaged so could use replacements, the brakes don't work as intended, so does that mean I should just replace the pads or the whole brake system, gears don't work as intended again should I replace and upgrade the whole system?

Should I buy parts online or look for a local bike shop?

Being new its hard to judge when its more cost effective to replace the bike compared to upgrading the different parts.

Also how do I know what parts are compatible with this bike, I have a friend who is throwing away two mountain bikes both have some damage he says, could I strip parts from them to use on this bike ( one bike has disc brakes he says ) could I swap out the disc brakes from that bike to this one?

thanks again for all the help, on a side note what sort of price would I be looking for a new entry level bike either a hybrid or touring bike ( think thats what I would need?? ) As i have just been reading about Bike shaped Objects and that I should stay away from them as they are more trouble than they are worth, any brands to avoid like the plague?


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Oct 2018)

Aldi recently had some cycling items (clothing, lights, maintenance, etc) on special and quite reasonably priced.
They might have any remaining stock marked down now.

That said, Poundland do a 5 LED rear light that is more than adequate for anyone's needs.


----------



## tom73 (23 Oct 2018)

Better members than me to tell you about how to go about fixing up your bike. GCN have a clip on you tube about doing up a bike and checking it over. So that may help. (GCN is handy for all thing bikes and cycling) some things on your bike maybe just need a good clean and some TLC. Online is a good place to start pricewize. As for what bike well see what’s about read some buyers guides ( try road.cc site to start with) then make a list what you want from a bike. Flat or drop handle bars ( they really are not that scary) , mudguard mounts, a few gears or lots of them. The list go’s on really once you have an idea what you want set a budget and see what you can find. ( be warned you may once you get looking finding yourself upping the budget I did  )
Avoid cheep lumps you want to enjoy the ride.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Oct 2018)

Most bikes in the condition you describe i can usually resurect just with servicing and adjustments. Perished tyres obviously need replacing but gears and brakes often just need the cables cleaning and adjusting. It really doesn't have to cost much to be riding safely.
As for wearing a helmet, unless you are prone to falling over and bumping your head in day to day life I wouldn't bother.


----------



## sleuthey (23 Oct 2018)

If it were me I would personally do the following.

Keep the bike and repair

Remove mudguards and rack (as they annoy me).

Give the chain and sprockets a scrub with a brush and white spirit before drying with a rag and oiling.

Clean the saddle and if it's comfortable keep it.

For the sake of £4 from Asda, replace and adjust the inner and outer cables for both brakes and gears before you replace anything else, that way if the gears still malfunction you know there's potentially a more serious problem and you have the option to quit before spending more money.

You have Cantilever brakes, visually inspect The pads alignment with the rims, adjust if necessary, test and if they work keep them, if they squeal or are poor spend another £4 on eBay or Asda and replace.

Take a photo of the worst bits of the tyres and upload to here where someone can advise whether to replace. Meanwhile check their pressure a week apart and see if they are air tight.

Do the above using YouTube videos but if your not confident working bon brakes then consider using LBS.


----------



## Ticktockmy (23 Oct 2018)

Now is you chance to self learn about cycle maintance, first of all have a good look at the bike, make a list of thoseitems you think need work on or replacing, then go online look for videos on how to do repairs for those items, also come back on here and post close up pictures so we can give advice. That way you will learn how to do your own repairs, most cycle repairs are very easy and only need just a few simple tools, Just take your time and resist using a big hammer.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2018)

I happily commute in my work clothes and toe-capped boots, and haven't worn a helmet in years; As others have said, cycling clothes aren't a must, al least not yet. Learning how to maintain the bike and swapping out the tyres is probably the most important thing now: working brakes are generally healthy.

Once you know specifically what you need to repair (posting pictures here and asking "what is this called?" works for me) YouTube is very helpful.

As others have said, have fun riding and enjoy. You'll get all kinds of conflicting advice @sleuthey would take mudguards and rack off, which can be a good idea, personally I fit a rack and mudguards onto every bike I get hold of. A colleague at work thinks I'm nuts and rides a 2 grand full suspension monster. That's the joy of cycling: it's as individual as you are.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2018)

@chrismisterx first of all welcome and secondly well done to you for not going out and buying 2 shiny new bikes and then leaving them in the shed . I would go and introduce your self to your local bike shop and ask his advice on what he thinks needs doing to make them safe to use and then decide what you can do and can't do .

There might be a cycle chat member who is local to you and would be prepared to help / show you what needs doing 

Any way have fun and keep us updated


----------



## alicat (24 Oct 2018)

Welcome to the forum! Your bikes are perfect for the riding you are going to do. Enjoy your outings in such a nice part of the country.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (24 Oct 2018)

alicat said:


> Welcome to the forum! Your bikes are perfect for the riding you are going to do. Enjoy your outings in such a nice part of the country.



This!

I've seen your other posting about getting new "do everything" bikes, so my advice is to slow down..... metaphorically and literally!

Get your brakes seen to!

Seriously!

If you know someone who is handy with bikes get them to give them both a once-over and tell you what's good and what's not.
If you don't know anyone, you've got 2 choices;
1. DIY
2. Shop.
The problem with a shop is that they'll likely try to sell you new bikes.

If you've no bike mechanical experience, fear not! It really is not as intimidating as it seems at the start. 
I speak from the experience of someone who struggled to fix a puncture.
Start with one thing at a time eg the brakes or tyres. As said before, youtube is your friend. Study it. Do it. Perfect it. Then use the confidence and experience to move on to the next thing. 

Believe it or not, you're way ahead of a lot of people - you have bikes, you've been out on them and you have big plans to do a lot more on them.

Despite all the marketing information, most bikes are very versatile and can do many things. At the end of the day, the components in your head are far more important than the components on the bike.

Fix your brakes, check out your tubes and tyres and enjoy whatever cycling you do. 
Over time you'll figure out what works for you and your wife and you can make decisions further down the road as to what is important.

Right now, the most important thing is to be safe and to enjoy what you're doing. 
You're half way there


----------



## Bazzer (24 Oct 2018)

There is nothing wrong with having an old bike. One of mine is over 30 years old and there are many on here who ride even older bikes.
I would say the first thing is to make sure your bike can be ridden safely. Damaged tyre sidewalls isn't good, neither is an inability to stop. An off or a crash may damage confidence as well as physically, so they need to be sorted. If you are confident spannering, as said upthread, Youtube has plenty of how to videos. If you are not confident spannering, or at least not yet, then I'd suggest speaking with your local bike shop (not Halfords). They can give them a look over and fix the immediate safety issues. The cost of the repairs may be more than you paid for the bikes, but at least the bikes should leave the shop in a safe condition for you to learn to enjoy and may be for some jobs, to fix yourselves.


----------



## Brandane (24 Oct 2018)

chrismisterx said:


> I have a friend who is throwing away two mountain bikes both have some damage he says, could I strip parts from them to use on this bike ( one bike has disc brakes he says ) could I swap out the disc brakes from that bike to this one?


Short answer re the disc brakes, is highly unlikely.... Your current bike would have to have the mounting points on the front fork and rear frame for the brake calipers. Then you would need wheels with the mounting points for the discs (as MTB wheels tend to be 26" they wouldn't be transferable to your bike, assuming it has normal road bike wheels fitted); plus the axle width is wider on disc braked wheels IIRC, to take the extra width of the disc mountings...


----------



## chrismisterx (24 Oct 2018)

HobbesOnTour said:


> This!
> 
> I've seen your other posting about getting new "do everything" bikes, so my advice is to slow down..... metaphorically and literally!



Yea, really excited and wanting to start planning for the next bikes, so much to learn so don't want to rush into a mistake.

Little update :-

Took the bike out for the first "long" trip this afternoon and when I say long I mean long for me 

Did 20 miles along the coast from North shields to Seaton Sluice and back, before today all we did was a couple of miles around the block / wagon ways to learn test things.

So I took your advice and tried to check what worked and didn't work, down hill was a beast, couple of steep drops with no real brakes, tires were soft half way around, so must be losing air, gears didn't work no matter what I tried, pretty much confirmed everything i said before, but the ride even though the tires were soft was still enjoyable and even with only a couple of middle gears I think I did ok, yes a few hills beat me and my speed was slow I think ( my phone app said I managed an avg of just under 10 miles an hour.

With all this in mind I decided to pop to the local bike shop in Tynemouth for a chat and some advice. What a lovely couple of people I meet, really helpful.

He did a quick check of the bike and it seems the frame and such is in really good nick, he advised me that these type of bikes from the past just dont break that often and said it would be fine to fix up, just depended on how much I wanted to spend.

So put it in for a service and repair. Two new sets of brakes, he said the ones on are from when the bike was built in 1993  no wonder they dont work anymore! Gears are fine, just need reset. Getting 2 new tires some level 5 puncture ones, cant remember the make, but they should be good for road and off road. 2 new inner tubes for good measure. All and All £70, get the bike back next tuesday.

£70 for the new parts + £12.50 for the bike at £82.50 I cant complain for a working safe bike.

Going to take the advice here and use this bike for a few months, until I work out what I need next and can save up, maybe replace the seat later on as its a little damaged but for the time been got given a seat cover thats padded that covers the torn bit.

really looking forward to redoing the route I did today to see the difference since the repairs.

Next on the list, repair kit, lights and some bags for the bike I think oh and some winter clothes.

thanks again for the advice, really really helpful.


----------



## snorri (24 Oct 2018)

I think it was a good move to have your bike fixed professionally. Now you just have to maintain it by keeping a check on brakes, tyres, gears etc..
It will make your cycling much easier if you keep your tyres inflated to the recommended pressures. This is best done at home with a Track Pump as opposed to the smaller pump you carry for emergencies when out and about. There is a vast range of Track Pumps, if you feel you can afford one , it will be money well spent.
Just type 'cycle track pumps' into a search engine.


----------



## Brandane (24 Oct 2018)

chrismisterx said:


> for the time been got given a seat cover thats padded that covers the torn bit.


Beware the padded saddle cover! Or padded saddle for that matter. Again, it's a subject regularly covered in here. Padded may sound best, but can actually cause more chaffing and ultimately be much MORE uncomfortable than a seemingly hard saddle like a Brooks. It's a minefield as we all have different shaped backsides and all spend different lengths of time in the saddle. It's a matter of researching and trial and error. Just don't let your opinion be clouded by the belief that padding means comfort - it might be the opposite.


----------



## chrismisterx (24 Oct 2018)

Brandane said:


> Beware the padded saddle cover! Or padded saddle for that matter. Again, it's a subject regularly covered in here. Padded may sound best, but can actually cause more chaffing and ultimately be much MORE uncomfortable than a seemingly hard saddle like a Brooks. It's a minefield as we all have different shaped backsides and all spend different lengths of time in the saddle. It's a matter of researching and trial and error. Just don't let your opinion be clouded by the belief that padding means comfort - it might be the opposite.



Right I see, so better to just swap out the damaged saddle for a new one and dump the cover. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Bazzer (24 Oct 2018)

chrismisterx said:


> Right I see, so better to just swap out the damaged saddle for a new one and dump the cover. thanks for the heads up!


To try to save wasting money on a completely inappropriate saddle, your local bike shop may have a device for measuring your sit bones: sometimes referred to as an arseometer. That may give you some indication of the size of saddle to go for. Still no guarantee it will be comfortable, but at least gives you a starting point.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Oct 2018)

chrismisterx said:


> Yea, really excited and wanting to start planning for the next bikes, so much to learn so don't want to rush into a mistake.
> 
> Little update :-
> 
> ...


That's a very sensible approach

I'm all for not overspending on bike bits but tyres and brakes are kinda important. You can get away with all sorts but it's a good idea to have these in sound working order

I'd still learn how to fix a puncture at home pretty soon. You'll have one eventually and sods law it'll be middle of nowhere on a cold day. Having had a practice you'll be able to handle it no problem


----------



## alicat (25 Oct 2018)

Good move re the local bike shop, @chrismisterx. Looking forward to the update when you get it back.


----------



## Geoffers (25 Oct 2018)

Regarding track pumps and other peripheral kit ... keep an eye on Aldi & Lidl. They will both occasionally have a pile of bike kit in stock. It's not the best stuff but, crucially, it's not complete rubbish either. And it's cheap. Well worth looking out for if you're on a budget.


----------



## Ticktockmy (25 Oct 2018)

Before going for your next "Long Ride" I would purchase a small pump and puncture kit (poundland pumps work ok), and practise at home, removing and replacing and repairing the punture in the inner tube. because sods law says that the puncture fairy will strike at the furthest point from home.


----------



## icowden (26 Oct 2018)

Agree with Ticktockmy. I've only had a puncture once. It was on a towpath, 40 minutes walk from anywhere convenient, almost exactly halfway through my journey.

The law of sod cannot be beaten!


----------



## I like Skol (26 Oct 2018)

icowden said:


> Agree with Ticktockmy. I've only had a puncture once. It was on a towpath, 40 minutes walk from anywhere convenient, almost exactly halfway through my journey.
> 
> The law of sod cannot be beaten!


I have to also agree with this. In the 8yrs I have been commuting by bike the majority of the punctures I have had on the 10 mile each way trip have strangely resulted in flat tyres at almost exactly the halfway point! There have been a few odd ones at different places and the remainder have been discovered as flat tyres the next trip. This might make it sound like they are a frequent occurrence but in reality it is only 2-3 times a year which isn't bad considering the distance I cover, the places I ride and the fact I don't use heavily armoured, super duper penetration resistant tyres.

What we are trying to say is don't fear the puncture. Be prepared and practice before the event. This way you can usually be back on your way in around10 minutes, it isn't a show stopper.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Oct 2018)

I got my track pump from wiggle/ CRC that was cheap enough.Once you have a collection of basic tools you can do most of the maintenance and repairs yourself,you tube is really handy.
I just built up a bike from a frame all it had was the headset,the rest I either used spares or what a mate gave me to give a bike for £32 most of the cost was for the lbs getting the bottom bracket out and the cost of a new one.


----------



## chrismisterx (27 Oct 2018)

Thanks again everyone for your fantastic advice.

My wife brought her bike home from her friends, so I took a quick photo and wonder if you guys could tell me a little bit about the bike, if its a good solid bike for a beginner or not?
Its a Dawes Street lite, it seems in really good condition everything seems to work fine apart from the plastic mud guards are brittle, one has already broken off.

I will be taking it in for a once over at our local bike shop and get it a service though.








Any info on the bike would be great thanks so much!


----------



## tom73 (27 Oct 2018)

Look's to be just fine to me. Once it's had the once over , a bit of clean up and maybe a bit of bling  should be just right for her. If the mud guards are brittle then best to remove them and start a fresh save any damage later to her or the bike. The rear rack look's a bit out of place not sure it's the right size for the bike. How's it fixed on ? Normal they have some way of fixing to the frame mounts (the holes at the bottom of the frame)


----------



## alicat (27 Oct 2018)

Lovely looking bike - if she doesn't want it, could I have it?


----------



## chrismisterx (27 Oct 2018)

tom73 said:


> Look's to be just fine to me. Once it's had the once over , a bit of clean up and maybe a bit of bling  should be just right for her. If the mud guards are brittle then best to remove them and start a fresh save any damage later to her or the bike. The rear rack look's a bit out of place not sure it's the right size for the bike. How's it fixed on ? Normal they have some way of fixing to the frame mounts (the holes at the bottom of the frame)



This is the rack, it came with a bag that attaches to it, here are some better photos.

It attaches to just under the saddle.


----------



## alicat (27 Oct 2018)

Buy a regular rack and swap it for the existing one. The frame has eyelets for mudguards so probably has eyelets for a rack.

It should look something like this


----------



## tom73 (27 Oct 2018)

@chrismisterx Right I did think it was something like that just not clear from picture. A regular one maybe better they are not too difficult to fit and don't cost too much should be able to reuse the bag too.


----------



## chrismisterx (27 Oct 2018)

tom73 said:


> @chrismisterx Right I did think it was something like that just not clear from picture. A regular one maybe better they are not too difficult to fit and don't cost too much should be able to reuse the bag too.




Quick check on amazon and found this one, would this type of rack be better? Has the sliding rail like the other rack so her bag should work the same?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Topeak-Sup...ims&pf_rd_t=40701&refRID=12R08QZC3CSFF3K75SFE


----------



## tom73 (27 Oct 2018)

yes like the one @alicat say's. Just need to check the fit for wheel size. Has the frame got eyelets on the back above the brake?
Bag should fit most racks. Mrs 73's bag did not come with the rack but straps on just fine.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Oct 2018)

the rack from amazon is for disc brake bikes ahs has a wider bottom , i think this would be better ?
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/topeak-super-tourist-dx-rack/rp-prod32817


----------



## Ticktockmy (27 Oct 2018)

Ticktockmy said:


> Before going for your next "Long Ride" I would purchase a small pump and puncture kit (poundland pumps work ok), and practise at home, removing and replacing and repairing the punture in the inner tube. because sods law says that the puncture fairy will strike at the furthest point from home.



Today I paid the penalty for mentioning the P***** Fairy, happely heading home along the Forest way, after lunch with some friends, when Bang..Psssss . what to say I can only repent for mentioning that name and grovel for forgivness. A quick search to find the offending flint, in with a new inner tube, and we were on our way not my quickest repair but it is what it is.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2018)

I think both your bikes look great for starting. The Raleigh is much like the one I use for touring, although mine has an aluminum main triangle, as American Raleighs were aluminum bonded with steel headtube and stays. They are fine durable bicycles. A better rack will be useful for the Dawes. There is a fellow on Youtube called RJ The Bike Guy, who knows about and covers all aspects of bicycle repair and upgrades.
https://www.youtube.com/user/shyflirt1


----------



## 8mph (29 Oct 2018)

Hi chrismisterx , I get a lot of my parts and work done very cheap at a bike workshop. It's unlike a traditional bike shop in that I can watch the work being done or pay for supervision and do it myself, they have loads of cheap second-hand parts too. maybe you could look online and see if there is anything like that going on round your way. I bought a saddle bag, lights, bottle cage and rack for £5 at mine.


----------



## iancity (12 Nov 2018)

Chris, I'm fairly local to you (Live in Ashington but commute to Wallsend 2 days a week by bike). if the shop you went to is Whiptail which I presume it is, you wont go far wrong. They have an excellent reputation and I'm sure will be happy to help with any queries you have.
The Wagonways are a really good place to cycle around and get a feeling for your bike - think theres around 40 odd miles of them - North Tyneside Council have free maps that you can request which feature all the cycle lanes in the area - give them a bell and they will send a map out. It's a great way of exploring the area and I guarantee you will find places you never knew existed no matter how long you have been living here :-)


----------



## Vantage (13 Nov 2018)

Unless the rack fitted is causing issues for your wife like getting on or off, it's perfectly fine as is.
If you decide to go touring or something then a better rack would be a good idea but as it is, it's not a priority. 
Welcome to world of cycling


----------



## Ratchet Cat (16 Nov 2018)

Hi there. Both bikes look good as starter bikes and beyond with a bit of tlc.
I would find out how to re-grease the headset and hub bearings and bottom bracket bearings.
Sorry if I'm using jargon but you will be able to find a picture of a bike with the parts named on the internet.
Or buy the Haynes Bike book for reference.

Get the brakes and gears set up, oil the chain and you are good to go.
Replace the worn out tyres and fit new inner tubes.


I'd agree with the comments further up the thread to look on YouTube or find a local mechanic.
There must be some one local who could help you out.

Both bikes are much better than the cheap mountain bikes most people buy.

Isn't there a Cycle Chat member on here who could help you out?!!


----------



## mustang1 (16 Nov 2018)

Where to start?
At chapter 1. 

Unless you're an artist.


----------



## chrismisterx (17 Nov 2018)

Well thank you for the replies and sorry for being missing for a couple of weeks, man flu hit and been quite poorly.

Before the flu hit manged a couple of rides on my fixed up bike and wow what a difference, the new tires really made a massive difference and of course having brakes that work is a bonus!

Did my longest ride yet, went from North shields along the coast to Bedlington and back ended up being just short of 35 miles, found it very hard as the weather changed and ended up going up hill against the wind and rain, was quite sore for a few days but was pleased as punched to have managed it.

Now realized I really need better clothing, jeans and coat wont cut it for long distance, so any advice on that aspect what be helpful.

Also as i never learnt to drive, I have found road riding to be a bit on the scary side as i am not used to being on the roads, think I need some training for mine and other peoples safety, but overall really happy and enjoying the freedom of my bike and just a shame the last weeks been too poorly to get out and about as much as I would like.


----------



## Vantage (17 Nov 2018)

Well done!
Clothing is a tricky one to answer as different people have different tastes.
Lycra is one option. It's light, stretchy, dries fast and doesn't flap about in the wind when wet and soggy.
During the colder months, you have the option of fleece lined leggings and they really do work wonders. With lycra you also have the benefit of padded shorts and leggings. The jerseys usually have 2 or 3 rear pockets for stuffing things into...phone, wallet etc.
Aldi often has good deals on their clothing ranges and the waterproof coats are usually pretty good.
Decathlon have their cycle stuff selling all year round and even the basic shorts costing £6.00 and fleece leggings going for £20 are pretty good. I use it myself If you can get over the fact that pretty much everyone looks absolutely ridiculous in lycra and you don't mind joining us other fashion queens, then I cant think of a better material to cycle in.
If not, lightweight trousers, long johns if cold and waterproof trousers are all perfectly comfy to ride in. Serveral layers of thin tshirts are better than one thick tshirt and the same goes for other tops, jumpers etc.
A lightweight raincoat will keep the wind out and to some extent, keep you dry. If it's not well ventilated, then you'll get hot, you'll sweat and you'll end up wet anyway 
Basically, what you absolutely don't want to be wearing is anything bulky and heavy.


----------



## User76022 (17 Nov 2018)

Spend a few quid. Literally just a few quid. Shopping list:

4 pairs of new brake blocks. 2 for each bike (front and back)

Some cleaning and lubricating products. You could spend a fortune here but no need. Wilko does a Teflon spray lube that I find works excellent for gears and chain.

Something hi viz if you intend to ride in the dark or wet. Halford do a cycling jacket for 20 quid or hi viz vests are less than a fiver.

Some lights. As a minimum, various supermarkets sell them for a fiver a pair.

Helmets, I wouldn't spend a fortune on them. Mine was less than a tenner. If you buy it in the UK its almost certainly going to comply with British standards.

Overall, if you can stop when you need to, are reasonably comfortable, and are visible, then all is good.


----------



## tom73 (17 Nov 2018)

@Vantage sum's up well what to wear and how to start. If you off to the shops or just a short ride than basic walking gear is fine. You may find it's fine for you all round and happy to stick with it. 

Wiggle (dhb) own brand cycle gear is not too bad either. You may find as the mile's build up cheeper gear won't cut it. I did and I'm building up a mix of gear as I go along, as I need it and when the offers come along but then again I've become a bit of bike tart. 

Really what gear you wear is a personal thing many go lycra route and many don't.

As for road safety and cycling get hold of a copy of Cyclecraft (can be picked up cheep on resell sites) Also see what bike training is around locally local bike shop or council website may know of some.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Nov 2018)

Regular clothing is okay, except for jeans, as they have heavy seams that can make for problems when in contact with the saddle. Jeans were invented so gold miners could pan for gold in durable clothes, but cycling has more of a gold spending than gold mining slant. I usually wear khakis or chinos, or hiking shorts in summer, and a regular shirt, often a western shirt, in the States such shirts are usually light, breathable, and have snaps instead of buttons. It has worked out pretty well as a low key cycling outfit for the last number of years for me.


----------



## User76022 (18 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I usually wear khakis or chinos, or hiking shorts in summer,


I agree with what you said about jeans. Not very comfortable riding in them.

I also don't use dedicated cycling gear. Well I have a cycling jacket mostly for its light weight hi vis attributes. But for bottom half, for me it's cheap jogging bottoms stuffed into my socks so they don't get snagged in the chain. I guess if I was serious enough that aerodynamic properties were important, I'd probably go for lycra, but let's face it. Overweight middle aged sweaty men in skin tight lycra is not something innocent bystanders should have to see lol.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Nov 2018)

User76022 said:


> Overweight middle aged sweaty men in skin tight lycra is not something innocent bystanders should have to see lol.


Makes a bad impression on the non-cycling public.


----------



## icowden (20 Nov 2018)

A good middle ground to skin tight lyrca are the baggy normal looking shorts with a lycra cycling short inner. Comfort and breathability without offending the eyeballs of those around you.


----------



## wbmkk (31 Dec 2018)

Welcome to the forum.
I live nearby, in Whitley Bay. I also ride an old Raleigh racer.
Good luck in your new cycling venture


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2018)

Hi and .
You have managed to buy two good oldish bikes which should last you for years. They should be easy to maintain once you have gained a bit of experience and should be easy to source spare parts for.
You should gain more confidence and experience as you progress and willing helpers on here if you need it.
Good luck with your future rides.


----------



## Trialot (5 Jan 2019)

Bikes of that vintage can be little gems. Take it your local bike store for an assessment (most will do one for free). Depending on their condition, expect to pay a few quid to get them back in order!!!


----------

